# Motley Fool Hidden Gems



## vrfund (26 June 2013)

Has anyone subscribed to this service? If so has it been worth it? 
Thanks


----------



## saroq (23 July 2013)

Knew a guy who subscribed and no it wasn't worth it.

2 second Google search will confirm it 
http://www.investimonials.com/newsletters/reviews-motley-fool-hidden-gems.aspx


----------



## MARKETWINNER (15 August 2013)

In any market there can be hidden gems. Generally analysts do research on popular current stocks. They are busy and they neglect out of favour stocks and commodities.  

http://beginnersinvest.about.com/od/financialratio/a/peg-ratio.htm

Using the PEG Ratio to Find Hidden Stock Gems

Why the PEG Ratio Goes One Step Further Than the P/E Ratio


----------



## li21 (19 April 2014)

So is this different to their subscription based Share Advisor offer?

Im not sure if those reviews are for the US based ones or Australian .. but does anyone have any feedback about the paid Motley Fool Share Advisor subscription ?


----------



## Tattiebinger (20 April 2014)

vrfund said:


> Has anyone subscribed to this service? If so has it been worth it?
> Thanks




Yes I subscribe to both the share advisor and hidden gems subscription services and have met the analysts Scott Phillips, Andrew Page, Joe Magyer and Bruce Jackson. Each have nuances to the way they analyse and recommend certain companies and sectors but all are very knowledgeable and I back their judgement.
Share advisor has been running for longer and is their 'core' service and area of strength. Hidden Gems is the new kid on the block and focuses on the small cap sector. Their Gems picks being small cap are more susceptible to price swings and hence their overall scorecard can vary quite a bit but good long term investments. Key is to be patient and pick your entry price range.
These guys are also very approachable and you can email any questions and will always get a response. 

T


----------



## galumay (20 April 2014)

Tried them but didnt like the service, with hindsight I should have known to stay clear of any snake oil merchants purporting to be able to provide tips for beating markets. They relentlessly spam you with self aggrandising promotion of their service.

Its the old story, if you really knew how to beat the market to that extent, you wouldnt be running a subscrition service for your tips, you would be snorting beluga caviar, woofing down endangered species for lunch and smoking huge cigars on your mega yacht. You wouldnt have time to send spamming emails because after lunch you would be laying down with several nubile wenches, before flying in your helicopter to monarco for the grand prix.


----------



## McLovin (20 April 2014)

galumay said:


> Tried them but didnt like the service, with hindsight I should have known to stay clear of any snake oil merchants purporting to be able to provide tips for beating markets. They relentlessly spam you with self aggrandising promotion of their service.
> 
> Its the old story, if you really knew how to beat the market to that extent, you wouldnt be running a subscrition service for your tips, you would be snorting beluga caviar, woofing down endangered species for lunch and smoking huge cigars on your mega yacht. You wouldnt have time to send spamming emails because after lunch you would be laying down with several nubile wenches, before flying in your helicopter to monarco for the grand prix.




The problem with these sort of newsletters is in order to justify the subscription price most subscribers expect to be given a steady stream of tips. Most people would not consider it value for money if week in week out they just kept suggesting subscribers hold the same stocks. Having to look busy is also a disease that affects many fund managers.


----------



## IFocus (20 April 2014)

galumay said:


> Tried them but didnt like the service, with hindsight I should have known to stay clear of any snake oil merchants purporting to be able to provide tips for beating markets. They relentlessly spam you with self aggrandising promotion of their service.
> 
> Its the old story, if you really knew how to beat the market to that extent, you wouldnt be running a subscrition service for your tips, you would be snorting beluga caviar, woofing down endangered species for lunch and smoking huge cigars on your mega yacht. You wouldnt have time to send spamming emails because after lunch you would be laying down with several nubile wenches, before flying in your helicopter to monarco for the grand prix.




Great post..........had a really good laugh thanks.


----------



## li21 (22 April 2014)

Does the Fool share advisor paid subscription have a running portfolio to follow?

And does it also show what entry and exit prices to go with?


----------



## frugal.rock (4 June 2019)

CC: Email to the fool's...

Hi there,

I am waiting until you offer Zip pay as a payment method.
Also, can you please send me emails that cut out the crap spiels.
It's too hard to work out what your product actually is without waisting time.
KISS principles? 
I figure if I wait 6 months, you might offer products at a 99% discount as every offer gets better than the last. Hahaha.
Pity the fool.
A fool and his money are easily parted! 
I am the frugal rock.

Consider yourselves sucker punched and cut out the mindless diarrhoea drivel spiels. 
More is less & less is more.

Peace out, glove puppets.

F.Rock

PS: if every glove puppet in your org considers my email address as a lead again, you might find me at your family home's front door at midnight and again at 3am and other random times....
Capiche?


----------



## bigdog (5 June 2019)

li21 said:


> Does the Fool share advisor paid subscription have a running portfolio to follow?
> 
> And does it also show what entry and exit prices to go with?




Yes it does have a scorecard - latest entries below


----------



## Stevejpatton (6 April 2021)

li21 said:


> So is this different to their subscription based Share Advisor offer?
> 
> Im not sure if those reviews are for the US based ones or Australian .. but does anyone have any feedback about the paid Motley Fool Share Advisor subscription ?



In december 2020 I opted to join the extreme opportunities forum (Australian). I selected to buy their first four selections. As they probably monitor this site, I dont want to publicly name them yet as I haven't read the terms and conditions (does anybody?) . Anyway, I invested roughly $20k; about $5k on each. I bought them on the 29/12, 12/2, 12/2 and 17/2. By the 12/3 my initial investment had dropped by $3,757, by 30/3 it had dropped by a total of $7,621. On the 6/4 it had bounced back slightly, my initial investment of exactly $19,957 is now worth $12,539, an overall loss of $7,131.
To say I am greatly dissappointed is a bit of an understatement! I emailed them and was told that they were long term investments. I will keep everybody informed.
Steve


----------



## UMike (6 April 2021)

Are these the type of shares you'd be able to anaylise yourself?

It is nice to get tips to get a different perspective or view but sometimes a closer look is needed.


----------



## basilio (10 April 2021)

galumay said:


> Tried them but didnt like the service, with hindsight I should have known to stay clear of any snake oil merchants purporting to be able to provide tips for beating markets. They relentlessly spam you with self aggrandising promotion of their service.
> 
> Its the old story, if you really knew how to beat the market to that extent, you wouldnt be running a subscrition service for your tips, you would be snorting beluga caviar, woofing down endangered species for lunch and smoking huge cigars on your mega yacht. You wouldnt have time to send spamming emails because after lunch you would be laying down with several nubile wenches, before flying in your helicopter to monarco for the grand prix.




Yeah.  Says it all.


----------



## tech/a (10 April 2021)

Stevejpatton said:


> In december 2020 I opted to join the extreme opportunities forum (Australian). I selected to buy their first four selections. As they probably monitor this site, I dont want to publicly name them yet as I haven't read the terms and conditions (does anybody?) . Anyway, I invested roughly $20k; about $5k on each. I bought them on the 29/12, 12/2, 12/2 and 17/2. By the 12/3 my initial investment had dropped by $3,757, by 30/3 it had dropped by a total of $7,621. On the 6/4 it had bounced back slightly, my initial investment of exactly $19,957 is now worth $12,539, an overall loss of $7,131.
> To say I am greatly dissappointed is a bit of an understatement! I emailed them and was told that they were long term investments. I will keep everybody informed.
> Steve




Can you post up the codes 
perhaps we can look closely at them going forward---from an interest stand point of course.
"Charts of interest".

Ill pull myself away from Monaco to have a look.---before lunch.


----------



## Miner (11 August 2022)

Stevejpatton said:


> In december 2020 I opted to join the extreme opportunities forum (Australian). I selected to buy their first four selections. As they probably monitor this site, I dont want to publicly name them yet as I haven't read the terms and conditions (does anybody?) . Anyway, I invested roughly $20k; about $5k on each. I bought them on the 29/12, 12/2, 12/2 and 17/2. By the 12/3 my initial investment had dropped by $3,757, by 30/3 it had dropped by a total of $7,621. On the 6/4 it had bounced back slightly, my initial investment of exactly $19,957 is now worth $12,539, an overall loss of $7,131.
> To say I am greatly dissappointed is a bit of an understatement! I emailed them and was told that they were long term investments. I will keep everybody informed.
> Steve



They did fire Anirban Mahanty so called Doc, the editor but the next one did no better. I took their trial and got the subscription money just to watch EO. Really rubbish one


----------



## Miner (11 August 2022)

No posting on Hidden Gems for few years
THey used to charge $999 and now giving discount to $599 for one year and $399 for 6 months. Fact remains, they do not offer money back so you are sucked into it. Secondly the figures get published only selected and not the ones they made huge loss. Not every one has bundle of cash to try out every recommendation from Motley, Hidden Gems or just name it.


----------



## divs4ever (11 August 2022)

i used to follow their ( free ) tips  back in 2011-2012-2013  . when i was a novice  , and quickly worked out i had already   spotted and bought ( and sometimes sold out again ) before they started trumpeting the company 

 .. so never considered joining  i bought some LICs ( and SOL ) instead and read their quarterly ( and monthly ) reports  , in case i missed something interesting    ( SOL was well worth the investment cash  , for insight into invested companies )


----------



## Miner (11 August 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i used to follow their ( free ) tips  back in 2011-2012-2013  . when i was a novice  , and quickly worked out i had already   spotted and bought ( and sometimes sold out again ) before they started trumpeting the company
> 
> .. so never considered joining  i bought some LICs ( and SOL ) instead and read their quarterly ( and monthly ) reports  , in case i missed something interesting    ( SOL was well worth the investment cash  , for insight into invested companies )



Couple of stocks they beaten to death ndq, sol which did well. But rest were s##t


----------



## Gunnerguy (11 August 2022)

I subscribed and followed them when I started investing in 1993. 
They just cycle each company every few months.
A crock of shyte
Gunnerguy


----------



## divs4ever (11 August 2022)

the SOL i bought  remembering a computer club  discussion  about them  , and how they morphed out of the Pharmacy  business

 ( something  i would never have thought about at the time of the discussion )


----------



## Miner (12 August 2022)

Gunnerguy said:


> I subscribed and followed them when I started investing in 1993.
> They just cycle each company every few months.
> A crock of shyte
> Gunnerguy



@Gunnerguy  - you should have consulted a dictionery to spell 'shyte" correctly and was very polite to Motley


----------



## Gunnerguy (12 August 2022)

If I had spelt it correctly then the post may have been banned ....
and yes, I was being polite.


----------

